# power door locks



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I did something really stupid yesterday. i left my windows down and it started raining. now my power door locks don't work. i figured its just the driver and front passenger switches not the actual silenoids and all that that make it work since the power windows still work and all. has anybody else had this problem or at least taking the door panel off to install a speaker something? are the stuff from the power windows close enought from the stuff for the power door locks that if the water got to the stuff for the door locks it would have gotten to the stuff for the power windows. i figured it was just the switches messed up because water can get to the power door lock switch alot eaiser than it can get to the power window switch. I absolute dont want to go to the nissan dealership to get it fixed. ill have to pay a big ass fee to get them to look at it and a big ass fee for them to fix it. i rather just live with it since its only a convience thing until school starts again and get my autotech teacher look at it and fix it and wont have to pay for labor just the parts i need and ive seen a complete aftermarket power door lock kit for around 200-300 dollars so it shouldn't cost that much to fix considering the problem is just most likely the switches. if it is just the switches do anybody know were i can order the oem switches? i know ill pay a little more but it will still look stock


----------

